# Web access to 20 MB Cloud? How to permanently delete content?



## Beli (Oct 25, 2017)

*Operating System:* macOS Sierra 10.12.6

*Lightroom Version:*  LR Classic and LR CC (basic 20 GB subscription)
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem: 
1. How can I check the status of the cloud storage, i.e. used space and check which photos are saved as originals? On the Adobe website (lightroom.adobe.com) photos synced via LR Classic/Mobile are mixed up with the originals imported directly into LR CC.
2. Is the "Creative Cloud Files" folder (20 GB) related to LR CC? If so, how?
3. I have LR CC running on two computers, but the content is not identical. The file "Lightroom Library.library" created on the desktop is 6 GB on one machine and 42 GB on the other.
4. How to permanently delete original photos from the 20 GB cloud? Desktop browsers don't allow deleting files from lightroom.adobe.com, on the iPad this is only possible by manually selecting the photos.
Thank you in advance for clarifying these issues!*


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Beli, welcome to the forum!

*1. How can I check the status of the cloud storage, i.e. used space and check which photos are saved as originals? On the Adobe website (lightroom.adobe.com) photos synced via LR Classic/Mobile are mixed up with the originals imported directly into LR CC.*

Go to the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, click the LR icon top left and go to 

*2. Is the "Creative Cloud Files" folder (20 GB) related to LR CC? If so, how?*

The folder isn't related, but the cloud space is shared between the photos you sync from LR and the files you sync from that folder.

*3. I have LR CC running on two computers, but the content is not identical. The file "Lightroom Library.library" created on the desktop is 6 GB on one machine and 42 GB on the other.*

The content's not identical, or the Lightroom Library file is not identical. The larger one's just cached more stuff from the cloud, whereas the smaller one will download stuff as it's needed. Mostly likely depends on which photos you've browsed on each device, how big the hard drive is in each device, and your preference settings.

*4. How to permanently delete original photos from the 20 GB cloud? Desktop browsers don't allow deleting files from lightroom.adobe.com, on the iPad this is only possible by manually selecting the photos.
*
Make sure they've downloaded to Classic safely, then unsync those photos from Classic or delete them from anywhere. If you delete them from the CC apps or directly from the cloud BEFORE they've downloaded to Classic, then they'd get permanently deleted without a local copy.


----------



## Beli (Oct 25, 2017)

Thank you very mucn, Victoria, for your almost immediate reply. Unfortunately, however, most of the issues I have raised are still unsettled. I colored your answers to avoid confusion.
*
1. How can I check the status of the cloud storage, i.e. used space and check which photos are saved as originals? On the Adobe website (lightroom.adobe.com) photos synced via LR Classic/Mobile are mixed up with the originals imported directly into LR CC.*

Go to the Adobe Photoshop Lightroom, click the LR icon top left and go to

There is no LR icon in PS, but the option "CC Data" ("Dateien" in German) on the start-up screen provides a link to the web. Clicking on this link I am informed that there are no data. This appears to relate to the "Creative Cloud Files" folder, which is indeed empty. However, LR CC displays numerous photos (didn't count them, at least 50), which are saved as originals in the cloud according to the info panel ("i" icon lower right in LR CC).

Question #2 is settled.

Your answer to my question #3 is pretty vague and hard to understand. If LR CC synchronizes content for use on different machines, the content (and therefore the file created on the desktop) should be identical (at least in my naive understanding). 6 GB vs. 40 GB is not a marginal difference.

*4. How to permanently delete original photos from the 20 GB cloud? Desktop browsers don't allow deleting files from lightroom.adobe.com, on the iPad this is only possible by manually selecting the photos.*

Make sure they've downloaded to Classic safely, then unsync those photos from Classic or delete them from anywhere. If you delete them from the CC apps or directly from the cloud BEFORE they've downloaded to Classic, then they'd get permanently deleted without a local copy.

I don't want to unsync photos synced with LR Classic/Mobile, just delete files that LR CC has stored as originals in the cloud.

Summary: I still don't know how to access the 20 GB LR CC storage space, how to check its status, and how to delete the originals in the cloud without unsyncing everything.


----------



## Beli (Oct 26, 2017)

Update:

I de-installed LR CC, deleted the corresponding file on the desktop and started from scratch again, with the same result. LR CC imported files from synchronized collections (in my case about 5,000) and saved a large number of pictures (didn't count them) as originals in the cloud (15 Mb after download). This resulted in more than 1,200 error messages in the LR Classic preset panel (presumably due to the 20 GB limit), that are visible as grey boxes with a "!" on the personal Adobe website, arbitrarily distributed between the correctly synchronized files.

In contrast to your statement above, the cloud space doesn't appear to be shared between LR CC and "Creative cloud files". I copied one 15.8 MB file in the otherwise empty folder on the desktop, and the Adobe manager confirmed that I used 0.07 % of the allocated 20 GB, despite storage of many picture files as originals by LR CC. This software is a mess!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 26, 2017)

Sorry, the software renamed the simple link into "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom" instead. Let me add it again... https:// lightroom.adobe.com but remove the space after https:// if you're typing it into a browser (clicking should work right) Essentially it's the web interface for Lightroom's cloud.


----------



## Beli (Oct 26, 2017)

That‘s exactly the link I referred to as Adobe website, i.e. the one where the uploading errors are displayed as grey boxes.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 17, 2017)

Sorry for the delay replying Beli, I've been away. Did you get this sorted?


----------



## Beli (Nov 17, 2017)

In view of the general confusion around this cloud storage I deinstalled the Cloud version (LR CC).


----------

